# aston hall hospital PICS HEAVY



## odeon master (Sep 24, 2008)

i visited here the other day with noisemetalrich. i'v known of the place for about 6 years as i work in the derbyshire area , i'm sure it was open only 2 to 3 years back as the grass at that time was mown and there were cars in the car park at that time.
drove past recently and noticed it was derelict. well i did know, as there have been several posts on DP done here starting around January this year.
i was shocked at the amount of vandalism and gyppo damage here, done in only a short space of time.
the thieving gyppo scumbags had took everything metal insight very recently as it was in the local paper.
if you look back at posts by fezzyben and ashless done earlier on in the year you can see the difference , its shocking what has gone on here in only 7 months.
watch your step if you visit here as all the gully grids and manhole covers have been gypo'd. its well dangerous as you could drop 8 foot down a manhole if your not looking at the ground !

anyway, on with the pics.

enjoy.







ward block built in the 1930's i think






more gypo damage. all the cast iron down stacks had been smashed off along with sections of cast iron guttering . they had even cut down all the lamp posts with a disk cutter ! 
















all the ward blocks are modern inside and are not too interesting, again gypo action here too. all the radiators had gone along with all the bath and sink taps. also every aluminium door kick plate had gone too.
they must of been here weeks.






found painted on the wall in a ward.






looking out towards the kitchen and dinning hall block.






the main hall. by far the most interesting place on site. unfortunately , heavily vandalized since january. see old posts on DP.











stage lighting still intact.






view towards stage. all the curtains had been torn down and set fire to on the floor burning holes in the oak block floor. the stage was done in oak too. old stage backdrops were still there on the floor .






the smashed remains of the halls glitter ball, looks as if its been used as a football ! see old post in january and you will see it up and intact.






a sad teddy bear in the hall.






ornamental wooden box of fake flowers above the doors to the hall.






old rectifier 











this Rolls Royce back up generator has also been unfortunately been attacked by the gypo's. they have nicked the large copper radiator from the front of the genny. see old posts to see it intact.
the mains electricity comes up in this room . all the switch gear had been stripped of copper and brass, all the heavy cabling has gone. the main busbar chambers had also been stripped of copper. they must of made a mint here !






very old switch and socket in lift room











engineering stores.
















large plastic pants !!!!!!











on roof of engineering .











looking down onto the kitchen and dinning hall block from engineering roof.
















serving hatch in dinning hall.






kitchen switchgear.






enameled reflector light.






britton B door closer .






a pallet of around 2000 of these was found in the back store of the kitchens . apparently all the frozen food for derbyshire hospitals was prepared here and distributed where needed.






tampon machine ! still full by the looks of it.






the main dinning hall. the kids had run a riot in here smashing everything in sight. all the windows are smashed, all the light shades are smashed. what got me was this... there is a annex where the main front doors to the hall are , which are boarded over on the outside, yet the glass is all smashed on the inside. also the 2 glass doors leading to the hall had been kicked of their hinges and smashed on the floor . yet .. i looked up and saw this !!!!!!!!






two 70's triple crystal glass light fittings just hanging above my head. now theres selective vandalism for you. or is it the thick twats didnt look up ! 
glad they didn't.






heres the door under the crystal lights !






canteen switch







thanks for looking, i know there were too many pics there, but i got carried away ! sos.


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 24, 2008)

Think it closed around 2005. Can't believe the amount of damage done. It wasn't nowhere near as bad when some of us Leicester lot visited a while back. From what I could make out most of the damage being done then was by little kids, there were some running round the place!


----------



## scoobs (Sep 25, 2008)

Youve got some interesting pictures there.

Every time ive been here their has been pikeys niking the metal and from the looks of things they had the local kids helping them.Recently i went twice in the space of 3 weeks and the amount of damage they had done in that short space of time was incredible.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 25, 2008)

Good report but what a shame it's gone downhill so quick!  They even took downpipes & lamposts!


----------



## thompski (Sep 25, 2008)

Great stuff OM, and yes I agree the way this place has gone downhill is shocking but does not at all surprise me. Infact I was more surprised by how good the condition the place was in my second of many visits.


----------



## fezzyben (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats got a lot worse and its such a shame about the generator. Scum grrr


----------



## MD (Sep 25, 2008)

i cant belive how bad it is now check this out
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q236/mattdonut/IMG_1013.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q236/mattdonut/IMG_1021.jpg


tossers


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 25, 2008)

you have some really nice and different pics there...It amazes me that no matter how many people go to a site they can always find new and interesting pics every time..

well played


----------



## johno23 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nicely covered and shame about the extreme damage,I certainly can notice the difference from when we went earlier this year.strange how no one ever hears or sees anything with houses so close by and lots of dog walkers going through all the time.

Its perhaps a case of "you kids go and smash the place up while we take the dog for a walk in peace"


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 4, 2008)

Had a friend who used to work there years back but never quite been out that way myself.
Loving the great pink hall - seemed to be kitted out for all kinds of entertainment


----------



## martinl (Nov 6, 2008)

The place is on fire at the moment!

http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/news/derelict-hospital/article-454325-detail/article.html


----------



## martinl (Nov 6, 2008)

The place is on fire at the moment!

http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/news/derelict-hospital/article-454325-detail/article.html


----------



## odeon master (Nov 6, 2008)

martinl said:


> The place is on fire at the moment!
> 
> http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/news/derelict-hospital/article-454325-detail/article.html



doesn't surprise me one bit !
the owners have made no effort to keep people out of these buildings.
sounds like this place is dead now, wonder who will be first to post a burnt Aston Hall?

THE ODEON


----------



## thompski (Nov 6, 2008)

From what I recall the Aston upon Trent residents association wanted to preserve the hall for a new community centre - looks very unlikely now. I'm surprised the bulldozers haven't moved in.


----------



## scoobs (Nov 6, 2008)

Such a shame,but it was bound to happen.


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 5, 2009)

We just got back from this place. Just down the road from us too, dunno how we never spotted it before.

The place is worse, much worse now than in the above pictures.

Looking around for two hours made me feel ashamed to be a member of the same race as the scum that have raped and destroyed everything that is inside, and I mean everything.

They should be F ashamed of themselves. Saw two kids there about ten years old trying to smash what couple of windows were left unbroken.


----------

